
New virus created that can completely wreck Apple computers - SimplyUseless
http://www.rt.com/usa/311597-new-virus-wreck-apple-computers/
======
gravypod
I've seen an article from blackhat[0] talking about how someone attack the
firmware of the battery, bit not the eathernet controller.

[0]-[https://www.blackhat.com/presentations/bh-
usa-09/CHEN/BHUSA0...](https://www.blackhat.com/presentations/bh-
usa-09/CHEN/BHUSA09-Chen-RevAppleFirm-SLIDES.pdf)

